# Bargain Carl Zeiss 500mm lens



## 2framesbelowzero (May 25, 2006)

I followed up a little classified advert this afternoon in the local paper.
Tomorrow, Im going to pay a visit to a guy who advertised 3 lenses in the paper. When we spoke over the phone, he said he had a Nikon film camera
which is broken and was quoted too much to fix and he has 3 lenses to offload,
plus some adaptors, filters etc. He didnt sound to knowledgable about the 
items. But I got the info from him that the 500mm is a Carl Zeiss and when I asked him to read me off the aperture stops he said the lowest was 3.5 (?) can that really be the case? I think the 700mm lens is a Praktica and he also has a Pentacon 50 1.8. I'm thinking about grabbing the 500,
but he only wants about US $130 for the lot. My web searches have drawn a blank with any CZ 500 3.5. I see a f5's for a lot of money.
Any one got any views or have such a thing pass through their hands ?

It's seems bizarre - possibly a gift horse, who knows!
He didnt speak of any specialised reason for having such big lenses, 
no mention of ornathology of 'army-days' daring-doo lol

All will be revealed tomorrow - unless some rotter has grabbed them already.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 25, 2006)

Ha!... I'm dying of curiosity since there is no known 500/3.5 lens made by Zeiss. Let me know what you did.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 26, 2006)

The guy sold the 500 and the 50 this morning, so we'll never know ! lol
The comms were abit garbled, I think it probably was f5 :er:


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 27, 2006)

I'd race to the guy's location to get that lens! It's a goddamn gem. 

It's better than the canons and nikons IMO, even though it's slower.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2006)

the only zeise lens i ever owned was for a pentigon 6.. I used it on a mamiya 645 it was a 55mm i think and it was much better then the mamiyas I had.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

I consolled myself today by buying a 35mm/2.8 nikkor, haggled down from UKP119 to 75...what a guy! 

Now i'm having a really good day. *grin*


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 27, 2006)

Don't know nothin' 'bout no nikor but 35mm is probably the best all around length lens for a wedding photographer to own.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 27, 2006)

It's perfect for the social-documentary subjects I'm into. I want a 70 (or 80mm) prime also , then I'll feel happy. I've got a 28-200 which is getting relegated to the back seat - the 150-200 end will still come in handy now and then but it's quite big ..a bit intimidating / obtrusive for some candid situations. People see it and think "oh that lens wants a piece of ME" :er:.

I was thinking earlier about streetphotography / general press 'style' photography situations. Maybe i'm right, maybe I'm wrong but ...there are three distances that often I find myself taking those shots at, from my main subjective area of focus... 10 feet or less, about 30 feet and 60-100 feet. (for our metric, Euro friends thats 3 metres, 10 metres and 20-30 metres). I'm not into photographing sports and long-lens shots generally are not to my taste for community events (unless it's a big factory fire or some kind of riot scenario that's too obnoxious to get up close to).

I imagine the only thing I would need a long lens for is at a ceremony with someone up at a lectern, a stage performance or parade.


----------

